# Wrapping and breastfeeding--large breasts young baby



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Share your methods! Especially if your LO can peek out at the world while nursing. Lina's only 2 months so doesn't have 100% head control yet, so that's another factor.

And, TMI, like the proverbial continental solider's ears my breasts hang low.

Right now, I can do a front-wrap cross carry, as shown here: http://www.kantoliinakanava.fi/kanto...rossunderneath

I still need to tie the sling first and then put Lina in.

Oh, and as long as I'm placing a custom order here, how about not having to untie it completely to take her out??

Anyone??

*crickets chirp*


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If I did the FWCC really loose and wore a nursing top...


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

nursing tops/tanks are very helpful for nursing while babywearing, ime. then you don't have to hike your shirt up under the carrier. and what i often do is wear a black nursing tank under a black t-shirt, so that i can just keep the t-shirt hiked up a bit and no one notices. i find the tanks a lot more economical than the nursing shirts.

i think to some extent you just have to play around and find what works best. i never could nurse in a wrap very well, though i nurse easily in a ring sling or a MT







:

for reference i'm a 34DD when nursing an infant.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I can nurse easily in the pouch, but it doesn't work as well for taking the bus. I can't nurse in the wrap at all, even when I'm at home without a shirt on I have to take her out of it completely.

Maybe she's sitting up too high?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

http://www.wrapyourbaby.com/pocketwrapcrosscarry.htm
This describes a method, any chance someone has a picture of actually nursing? Or could get their babe into position and show me?

The real problem is, Lina doesn't want to be in a nursing position unless she wants to nurse, and if she wants to nurse she doesn't want to wait for me to fuss with things, so there's no good way to practice. Guess this is another item for naptime. Ugh... the whole reason for babywearing is to not have to depend on naps to get stuff done.









ETA: OMG... it works!! Well, works at home anyway. I'm going to have to play with your nursing top method, *Pixiepunk*









*sigh* I never realized how convenient it was to have a baby in summer. I'm glad I had all that warm weather time to get comfortable with latching and such given how much bother autumn is.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, that wrap works pretty well. I'm also rather stacked and find nursing in a wrap challenging. I have been using the wrap cross carry (check out Gypsymama's cool booklet: http://www.gypsymama.com/) because it's just one layer on the baby and it's quite hot here, too hot for the variation you're using. We have nursed in the x carry while hiking several times and it works pretty well. I also find a mei tai easy to nurse in, and it hides a bit more.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Materfamilias* 
Yeah, that wrap works pretty well. I'm also rather stacked and find nursing in a wrap challenging. I have been using the wrap cross carry (check out Gypsymama's cool booklet: http://www.gypsymama.com/) because it's just one layer on the baby and it's quite hot here, too hot for the variation you're using. We have nursed in the x carry while hiking several times and it works pretty well. I also find a mei tai easy to nurse in, and it hides a bit more.

I need the cummerbund part to fix the remaining imperfections in the tightness of the crosses. Plus, Lina doesn't have good head control all the time yet, but loves to lean back to look around anyway, and the triple layers hold her better than just two crossed-layers. Plus side, I'm using an old cotton bed sheet so the layers are all really thin.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

First off, you're doing better than I did. I didn't figure out nursing in any carrier until about 3 or 4 months old. The first carry we did it in was a football hold. I can't find the instructions for that I loved, dangit.







: Later I would just drop him down in a FWCC or FCC. One of the nice things about flexible breasts (as I prefer to call them







) is that they can be pulled up by hands, as well as down by gravity. And speaking of, I _still_ can't really nurse no-handed. I can let go for a little bit, but his latch goes to crap. I pretty much just need a hand on myself all the time.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Here is me nursing my 4.5ish month old in the front cross carry (the one without the cumberbund). Pls nobody quote this so I can remove it later. I have her in cradle hold, first I pull the inside cross across her body, then tuck her in the outside cross, using it to also cradle her head and feet. I don't know if I could have done it with her at 2 mos had I known about it, or not. But here:

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...0/HPIM4569.jpg


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Here is me nursing my 4.5ish month old in the front cross carry (the one without the cumberbund). Pls nobody quote this so I can remove it later. I have her in cradle hold, first I pull the inside cross across her body, then tuck her in the outside cross, using it to also cradle her head and feet. I don't know if I could have done it with her at 2 mos had I known about it, or not.

Quoting without the picture, because the written description is awesome. (Let me know if you still want me to take this off.)

The only difference with a 2 month old, is that your 4.5 month old is at more of a diagonal, while Lina fits horizontally. Of course, I've also only tried this sitting down, so that might have more to do with it than size.

The other thing is that I've got to get some tops where I can bring the breast up instead of lifting the shirt. That'd help hold my breasts higher for her to latch.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

No probs quoting the text, thanks for avoiding the pic! I'll leave it up for a day or two but not permanently, kwim?

Yes I'm sure it's different, different sizes and developmental levels. That is the best way I can think of to nurse though, it's my most successful nursing carry. All I can suggest is just keep trying, yk? Eventually your skill + her development will click and tip it over into Eureka! territory.

That's all I got. Sorry.







As I said I was not successful early on. And yeah I so hear you on good shirts! I bought some nursing shirts actually, the ones that dont' lift from the bottom. Plus low cut shirts also, that's all I wear anymore.

eta - How about folding the wrap in half lengthwise before putting it on? that might make a more shallow pocket and she wouldn't sink so deep. Also I have had great luck with my babe keeping her head out of the cross, and using it to support her neck. Maybe that would work?


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I never figured out nursing in the pouch, and that sucked (no pun intended).DD always had great head control, and we loved the pouch sling, but I couldn't ever get the boob anywhere close to her mouth. Ever. But I apparently like to wear a sling "high and tight" and my boobs... uhm... well... aren't, so to speak.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah the pouch is a hard one because it is really not adjustable. Ringsling is much easier. I find the wrap by far the easiest overall, but used the ringsling when my baby was newborn.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah on the tops that allow one to haul the boob up and out. Most of the necklines in those shirts are totally ruined now







but I cannot imagine how one could pull a shirt up in the wrap. I have enough trouble hauling out the boob!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

:







:







:
Working with an open front shirt and a nursing bra was 100% successful! She doesn't like having her head tucked in, but I could have tucked her head in if she would have accepted it.

Anyway, yesterday I went to this: http://www.rivenstardance.com/

I modified my 12th century dress, underdress, and shift by cutting the neck lines open to a few inches above my navel and used a pin to hold the neck closed (like having a buttoned shirt with only the top button and bottom 2 or 3 buttons buttoned). Then I did the FWCC, slipping Lina in to one side and following up with the cummerbund for more support. Latched her on and was able to keep nursing all through learning Contrapasso in Due. Had to keep one hand on her for the whole thing and just switched out hands as needed.

Through out the day, I'd take her out for pottying, put her on either side for nursing, or just switch her to the regular carry for sleeping and peering out.

Eventually, I want to learn a back carry (found a video on how to swing the baby around to the back), but since I use a backpack for a diaper bag and she doesn't have any siblings, it's not an urgent thing. I figure 4-5 months or so would be more than soon enough to figure that out.

It'd also be awesome if she could face out. Anyone know if the FWCC can be used facing out? Probably only if she were willing to sit tailor style.

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!


----------



## SammysMama (Nov 5, 2005)

: Sounds like you're on your way.

I'm big breasted too. I found nursing in the Moby was easier wearing a nursing shirt and no bra. It wasn't hands-free but that's life when you've got boulders on your chest.


----------

